# Chaplain/Padre



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *tvmorris@planet.eon.net Vic Morris* on *Tue, 8 Feb 2000 16:03:36 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Vic Morris tvmorris@planet.eon.net on
Tuesday, February 8, 2000 at 16:03:35
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a pretty general interest in all aspects of the Military>  I am studying to become a Lutheran Pastor, and hope to enter the military as a Chaplain/Padre at some point when I finish school. I would love to talk to anyone about pretty much anything related to the Canadian Military.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *EDDYFOUBERT@WEBTV.net E.R Foubert* on *Tue, 8 Feb 2000 17:11:41 -0500 (EST)*
Being a chaplain in the Canadian Forces is not only a priveledge but a
miracle.To begin with when you have obtain your degree in Theoligy
MA.Doctorate you must be selected by your own archibishop when the
Forces requires a chaplains.
So my friend I wish all the luck.
      PS Our son do have his MA in Theoligy and 5 years in a doctorate
Degree but he chosed to become a stock broker,but rest assure that the
education that he obatained at Mc Gill and the U of M will never be
forgotten.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nicole Bennett" <buddyio@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 09 Feb 2000 01:04:01 PST*
Hello Mr. Morris,
I commend you on your desire to become a Padre in the military and do so 
because I have come to realize how difficult a position like that can be.  
Over the years I have seen many colleagues count on the support of a 
minister even when they thought a chaplain was not what they needed.
I studied theology for a short time myself and although I do not have any 
specific informtion regarding being a Padre in the military I will tell you 
this.  After attending Chapel in a military setting and hearing the prayer 
requests of soldiers around the world...I must conclude that the military 
needs genuine men and women of God who will teach, pray, nd be there for 
those in their most desperate times of need.  Even in times of peace, 
spiritual warfare never seems to end.
I remember one Sunday during my basic training when the chaplain spoke to us 
about the issues surrounding people in the military.  He spoke of many 
things including post traumatic stress syndrome, isolation distance from 
home, adultery, fornication, addiction and so forth.  He gave testimony of 
some of the "toughest men" in the military breaking down in his office in 
tears because life in the military just like life in a civillian 
world...offers no mercy.  Eyes that have seen death of strangers and 
friends, hands that have bled to help those in war-torn countries, feet that 
have ran through fields of the unknown only to discover the worst...and the 
list goes on.
An example that I often use when civillian‘s make reference to the military 
being "useless" or "sissy"...is a prayer request that was given to me a few 
years back.  It was of a young Captain who was shot in the leg by a sniper 
during a peace-keeping mission because a suboordinate saluted him in the 
field.  He went home to his wife and new baby with one leg less but was 
thankful that he did not lose his life.  His story was not public and nobody 
knew what this man had sacrificed to serve his country.  In fact the public 
rarely knows the sacrifices that honorable members of the Canadian Armed 
Forces make on a daily basis.  We may all say that this is OK, but after 
many years, sometimes the spirit gets run down and the spirit itself needs 
the counsel of a minister.
I wish you much in the future Mr. Morris and trust that you will find your 
place...wherever that may be.
God Bless you always...Nicole From: tvmorris@planet.eon.net Vic Morris
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Chaplain/Padre
>Date: Tue, 8 Feb 2000 16:03:36 -0500
>
>The following comments were submitted by
>Vic Morris tvmorris@planet.eon.net on
>Tuesday, February 8, 2000 at 16:03:35
>to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>I have a pretty general interest in all aspects of the Military>  I am 
>studying to become a Lutheran Pastor, and hope to enter the military as a 
>Chaplain/Padre at some point when I finish school. I would love to talk to 
>anyone about pretty much anything related to the Canadian Military.
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Dehon" <robert.dehon@skynet.be>* on *Wed, 9 Feb 2000 21:27:34  0100*
Dear all,
This message concerns Nicole Bennett, E. R. Foubert, John Daviss ones to
name just a few.
Im delighted to see, even if Im not fully interested by their subjects,
that this site can host galant discussions. We are light-years from the
> bizz.
All the best to all,
Robert
 La Crche Project , Wimereux, France
-----Message d‘origine-----
De : E.R Foubert 
 : army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date : mardi 8 fvrier 2000 23:25
Objet : Re: Chaplain/Padre
Being a chaplain in the Canadian Forces is not only a priveledge but a
miracle.To begin with when you have obtain your degree in Theoligy
MA.Doctorate you must be selected by your own archibishop when the
Forces requires a chaplains.
So my friend I wish all the luck.
      PS Our son do have his MA in Theoligy and 5 years in a doctorate
Degree but he chosed to become a stock broker,but rest assure that the
education that he obatained at Mc Gill and the U of M will never be
forgotten.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

